
Duolingo announces Tinycards - heydenberk
https://www.duolingo.com/comment/16875822
======
wodenokoto
Anybody know what is going on with Duolingo's monetization model? They where
supposed to sell crowd sourced translations, but my impression is hardly
anybody is buying and the few users that do translations are mostly
translating stuff that doesn't appear to be for commercial purposes.

~~~
languagewars
They dropped translation as a profit model (newer language groups lack
"immersion" and they are trying to remove it from older languages with some
backlash from existing users.)

They released a remote testing/certification initially for English. They also
added and continue to build on class management, but so far that seems to be
free.

------
jazoom
I'll save a lot of you some time. This is iOS only for now.

------
sambeau
Well, this has totally ruined my day. I've ben working on a side project that
is essentially this: making and sharing of cards and decks.

~~~
languagewars
> making and sharing of cards and decks.

Anki already ruined my whole decade AFA writing my own version of this.

